# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  Metal Halide Lamps

## gminidmole

Me and L|o are in the midst of planning to set up a 4 or possibly 5-foot marine tank, after successfully keeping a 2 feet tank for quite some time now. 

We are planning to use metal halide lamps on our 4/5-footer, and we only have 2 brand options currently: azoo and dupla metal halides. Does anyone have other brands to recommend?

Oh yeah, we may be putting up our few months old 2 feet metal halide lamp as well as our teco chiller (R240 or 200 i think) for sale. But I'd have to check back with L|o

CiaoZ!

 :Wink:

----------


## cks

you may wish to try Bio Plast : looks exactly like Dupla but very much cheaper . B 22 Boon Keng Road #01-23 Tel : 62964916

----------


## Spiff

i hv not tried azoo but dupla wan is by osram. its only 5500k...very yellow. i recommmend u use ab aqualine or blv.these 2 r one of the best in s'pore.both r 10k so its nice crisp white.osram no 10k. aqualine can be bght at aquamart for $150. blv can be bght at reefworld at $130. blv is olso called ushio or hamilton in the US. arcadia wan changes spectrum very quickly.
IMO i think blv is the best mh bulb in s'pore.

----------


## CleanerShrimp

Hi, wondering where can I find 2ft MH?
Whats the cost of a new one?

----------


## gminidmole

cleaner..... we have one 2 feet metal halide leh.... we should not have any use of it after we set up our other tank.... if you have interest in it, can further post lah.

----------


## CleanerShrimp

I see..
What is the brand of ur MH, the wavelength, heat produced, wattage...?
I heard tt MH can warm the water significantly.

Thanks.

----------


## jade

my friend is looking for 2 mh if anyone is selling,please pm me with your contact will get friend to call you direct.cheers

----------


## kelstorm

Paul and lionel.. this is kelvin.. remember me??? how is the tank coming along??still sharing the tank huh?? hahaha.. ok.. on top of those brand, u can consider acardia.. me used it b4.. and pleased with its performance.. but it is very ex.. if constraint by budget.. u can consider taiwanese brand.. saw it at petmart.. but price wise, u need to check.. if u need help to set up.. let me know.. [ :Grin: ]

----------


## freddychin

Just change my metal halide light a month ago for my 5 feet tank.

Previously my Metal Halide light was this setup

10,000 k + blue + 10,000 k

The center potion of the tank is not bright enough. I would not recommend this for 5 feet tank. 4 feet tank I believe is OK.

Now my NEW metal Halide setup

10,000k + blue x 2pcs + 10,000k + blue x 2 pcs + 10,000k

Is very bright now. :Razz:   :Wink:   :Smile:  [: :Smile: ]

----------


## L|o

Hi guyz...

Tks for the tips....and tks heaps Kel for ya kind offer (again) to help us d :Wink:  the start-up...

and of coz we remember u!!!  :Evil:  U still owe me $2K!!! Ha..LOL...juz kiddin!  :Angel:  

Anyway...I've ordered a 5 feet...and have bought dupla (2 x blue, 2 x 13K white) liao....

CuN wait 4 it....

Once again....tks EVERY1 for ya tips..........

L/ :Evil:

----------


## BFG

Gminidmole, how much 4 the chiller if u selling it? I'm asking on behalf of my friend.

----------


## nivlac

there is this German brand called Gisselmann(?) that is carried by Marine life @ hong leong. Looks pretty good enough for me to want to get rid of my dupla when the cash allows!

----------


## L|o

Hi Niv...

Wats wrong wif Dupla?

Pls advise.

Kuff....

L/ :Wink:

----------


## kelstorm

Lionel.. this time, still at paul's place??[ :Grin: ]

----------


## L|o

Yes...Kelst :Angel:  rm...

 :Smug: 

Pls let me koe when u go 2 that SPECIAL place again hor?

Thrank...kyuuuu

L/ :Evil:  

ps* Niv....

WatS wrong wif Dupla? Pls advise.

----------


## gminidmole

BFG,

I'm sorry but we're not putting up the chiller for sale cos' it's already taken [ :Embarassed: ]

----------


## kelstorm

ok... but when u setting up your tank???

BFG, sorry.. the chiller is reserved by me.. hahaha.. no lah.. just joking...[ :Grin: ]

----------


## BFG

aw, he will be disappointed. So , how much for a brand new teco chiller. My friend has a 2 feet tank.

----------


## L|o

Hey BFG,

Brand new Teco...model R200...will be sufficient...

It should be around 800-850 SGD.

Hope this helps.

L/ :Evil:

----------


## kelstorm

BFG, ask your friend to call this number... say i introduced one.. might be able to get discount..
6278 9558 and look for either Gerard or Ben.. [ :Grin: ] their customised chiller is good for up to 3 ft.. and the 4ft one is coming up...
Chillers

----------


## nivlac

nothing wrong with Dupla except that I could have bought a higher spec'd lamp with the same money!

----------

